# Off the Grid



## leftyclick (Nov 6, 2008)

Has anyone seen the TV special called Off the Grid? It is a documentary with Les Stroud as he and his family pursue to live a life "Off the Grid." Pretty cool.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep... pretty cool. Not sure exactly where it's filmed, but it was done in Northern Ontario. You could say it was in my back yard... but Northern Ontario is a pretty frickin huge back yard.

Northern Ontario - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

